#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Waar hebben ze die leuke man van 38 + verstopt 😎

## Guapa79

Serieuze,ambiteuze alleenstaande moeder van 38 is het alleen zijn beu!Ben jij die lieve,spontane,hardwerkende man met eerlijke intenties die open staat voor een relatie? Ben je een beetje openminded en communicatief sterk? Houd je van reizen en ben je net zo Bourgondisch als ik? Reageer dan met een leuk bericht en wie weet kunnen we samen op ontdekkingsreis!

----------


## Whisperer

hahaha.... je hebt wel humor als je zo op je eigen berichten reageert ;-)

----------


## Guapa79

Humor is een must 😂

----------


## Whisperer

tja ik zou ook niet weten hoe ik het zou overleven zonder partner ;-)

----------


## Farid39

Ik meld me !

----------


## Bilal L

Hier!

----------


## Oechen

Ben je al op reis met je nieuwe prins op het witte paard?
anders kunnen we wel een weekendje camping of centerparcs proberen alvorens we verder gaan reizen 😊

----------


## Guapa79

Goedemorgen, dat paard bleek helaas een ezel te zijn en heeft me niet verder gebracht dan de 2de steen ! Al gaan we op n hutje in de hei zitten als we elkaar maar snappen en samen plezier kunnen maken 😊

----------

